# Tyre pressure valves



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I need to change my tyres on my Renault espace (car) not mh.

It has special valves in the alloy wheels which must be placed on the same wheel that it came off ie front right/front left etc.

As I've not changed the tyres on this car before, but on other cars I have had they change the tyre & valves :!: 

Is it just a simple task of telling them you want to keep the original valves ?.

Thanks


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Should be. Its certainly not uncommon these days to have pressure sensors fitted and the tyre specialists must know what is required.

Have you asked them?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

No I haven't asked anyone yet, I'm buying some tyres off the Internet from Tyretraders so they'll be customer supplied.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Yes you can keep the valves but tell the garage/tyre fitter to be very careful when changing the tyres as the sensors are real close to the edge and snap off if there not real careful removing the old tyre.

If they do break they are dealer only parts and they they have to be programmed to the car  

I had two break when kwik fit changed my tyres on my laguna a few years ago. :?


----------

